# كتاب Reservoir Stimulation



## محمد الاكرم (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههام
Reservoir Stimulation
http://www.4shared.com/document/wZ4kMe6e/Economides_MJ_and_Nolte_KG_-_R.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## مؤمن صلاح (15 يوليو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxx so much


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 يناير 2014)

السلام
اعيد تحميل رابط الكتاب لما له من اهمية







*Contents
Preface. Hydraulic Fracturing, A Technology For All Time
Chapter 1. Reservoir Stimulation in Petroleum Production
1-1. Introduction
1-2. Inflow performance
1-3. Alterations in the near-wellbore zone
1-4. Tubing performance and NODAL* analysis
1-5. Decision process for well stimulation
1-6. Reservoir engineering considerations for optimal production enhancement strategies
1-7. Stimulation execution
Chapter 2. Formation Characterization: Well and Reservoir Testing
2-1. Evolution of a technology
2-2. Pressure derivative in well test diagnosis
2-3. Parameter estimation from pressure transient data
2-4. Test interpretation methodology
2-5. Analysis with measurement of layer rate
2-6. Layered reservoir testing
2-7. Testing multilateral and multibranch wells
2-8. Permeability determination from a fracture injection test
Chapter 3. Formation Characterization: Rock Mechanics
3-1. Introduction
3-2. Basic concepts
3-3. Rock behavior
3-4. Rock mechanical property measurement
3-5. State of stress in the earth
3-6. In-situ stress measurement
Chapter 4. Formation Characterization: Well Logs
4-1. Introduction
4-2. Depth
4-3. Temperature
4-4. Properties related to the diffusion of fluids
4-5. Properties related to the deformation and fracturing of rock
4-6. Zoning
Chapter 5. Basics of Hydraulic Fracturing
5-1. Introduction
5-2. In-situ stress
5-3. Reservoir engineering
5-4. Rock and fluid mechanics
5-5. Treatment pump scheduling
5-6. Economics and operational considerations
Appendix: Evolution of Hydraulic Fracturing Design and Evaluation
Chapter 6. Mechanics of Hydraulic Fracturing
6-1. Introduction
6-2. History of early hydraulic fracture modeling
6-3. Three-dimensional and pseudo-three-dimensional models
6-4. Leakoff
6-5. Proppant placement
6-6. Heat transfer models
6-7. Fracture tip effects
6-8. Tortuosity and other near-well effects
6-9. Acid fracturing
6-10. Multilayer fracturing
6-11. Pump schedule generation
6-12. Pressure history matching
Chapter 7. Fracturing Fluid Chemistry and Proppants
7-1. Introduction
7-2. Water-base fluids
7-3. Oil-base fluids
7-4. Acid-based fluids
7-5. Multiphase fluids
7-6. Additives
7-7. Proppants
7-8. Execution
Acknowledgments
Chapter 8. Performance of Fracturing Materials
8-1. Introduction
8-2. Fracturing fluid characterization
8-3. Characterization basics
8-4. Translation of field conditions to a laboratory environment
8-5. Molecular characterization of gelling agents
8-6. Rheology
8-7. Proppant effects
8-8. Fluid loss
Chapter 9. Fracture Evaluation Using Pressure Diagnostics
9-1. Introduction
9-2. Background
9-3. Fundamental principles of hydraulic fracturing
94. Pressure during pumping
9-5. Analysis during fracture closure
9-6. Pressure interpretation after fracture closure
9-7. Numerical simulation of pressure: combined analysis of pumping and closing
9-8. Comprehensive calibration test sequence
Appendix: Background for hydraulic fracturing pressure analysis techniques
Chapter 10. Fracture Treatment Design
10-1. Introduction
10-2. Design considerations
10-3. Geometry modeling
10-4. Treatment schedule
10-5. Multilayer fracturing
10-6. Acid fracturing
10-7. Deviated wellbore fracturing
Chapter 11. Fracturing Operations
11-1. Introduction
11-2. Completions
Appendix: Understanding perforator penetration and flow performance
Chapter 12. Post-Treatment Evaluation and Fractured Well Performance
12-1. Introduction
12-2. Post-treatment fracture evaluation
12-3. Factors affecting fractured well performance
12-4. Well test analysis of vertically fractured wells
12-5. Prediction of fractured well performance
Chapter 13. Introduction to Matrix Treatments
13-1. Introduction
13-2. Candidate selection
13-3. Formation damage characterization
13-4. Stimulation technique determination
13-5. Treatment design
13-6. Final economic evaluation
13-7. Execution
13-8. Treatment evaluation
Chapter 14. Formation Damage: Origin, Diagnosis and Treatment Strategy
14-1. Introduction
14-2. Damage characterization
14-3. Formation damage descriptions
14-4. Origins of formation damage
14-5. Laboratory identification and treatment selection
14-6. Treatment strategies and concerns
14-7. Conclusions
Chapter 15. Additives in Acidizing Fluids
15-1. Introduction
15-2. Corrosion inhibitors
15-3. Surfactants
15-4. Clay stabilizers
15-5. Mutual solvents
15-6. Iron control additives
15-7. Alcohols
15-8. Acetic acid
15-9. Organic dispersants
15-10. Organic solvents
15-11. Diversion
15-12. Additive compatibility
15-13. Facility upsets following acid stimulation
Chapter 16. Fundamentals of Acid Stimulation
16-1. Introduction
16-2. Acid-mineral interactions
16-3. Sandstone acidizing
16-4. Carbonate acidizing
Appendix: Advances in understanding and predicting wormhole formation
Chapter 17. Carbonate Acidizing Design
17-1. Introduction
17-2. Rock and damage characteristics in carbonate formations
17-3. Carbonate acidizing with hydrochloric acid
17-4. Other formulations
17-5. Treatment design
17-6. Conclusions
Acknowledgments
Chapter 18. Sandstone Acidizing
18-1. Introduction
18-2. Treating fluids
18-3. Solubility of by-products
18-4. Kinetics: factors affecting reaction rates
18-5. Hydrofluoric acid reaction modeling
18-6. Other acidizing formulations
18-7. Damage removal mechanisms
18-8. Methods of controlling precipitates
18-9. Acid treatment design considerations
18-10. Matrix acidizing design guidelines
18-11. Acid treatment evaluation
18-12. Conclusions
Chapter 19. Fluid Placement and Pumping Strategy
19-1. Introduction
19-2. Choice of pumping strategy
19-3. Chemical diverter techniques
19-4. Foam diversion
19-5. Ball sealers
19-6. Mechanical tools
19-7. Horizontal wells
19-8. Conclusions
Acknowledgments
Chapter 20. Matrix Stimulation Treatment Evaluation
20-1. Introduction
20-2. Derivation of bottomhole parameters from wellhead measurements
20-3. Monitoring skin effect evolution during treatment
20-4. Prouvost and Economides method
20-5. Behenna method
20-6. Inverse injectivity diagnostic plot
20-7. Limitations of matrix treatment evaluation techniques
20-8. Treatment response diagnosis
20-9. Post-treatment evaluation
20-10. Conclusions
References
Nomenclature

http://depositfiles.com/files/4jvhflcm6
*


----------



## eliker bahij (20 يناير 2014)

.Thankssssssssssss, it is a great post


----------

